

Show HN: What Would Hacker News Say? - marcua
http://blog.marcua.net/post/3096216094/wwhns

======
alanh
This and the BetterHN Chrome extension are alternatives to each other.
BetterHN is automatic, but injects crap into pages you view. And, obviously, a
bookmarklet is cross-browser.

Options are good. Thanks, marcua!

------
Tichy
In a way, interesting, on the other hand I already have the "post to YC"
bookmarklet installed.

~~~
marcua
Thanks! My problem is not being able to find a discussion that already exists.
The "post to YC" bookmarklet would create a duplicate submission, so I needed
something slightly different.

~~~
Tichy
I don't think it creates a duplicate submission. If the site was already
submitted, "Post to YC" amounts to an upvote instead.

------
srik1234
like it. Quite useful. How about you open a new tab with the discussion
thread, since that is why a user would click on the bookmarklet?

~~~
marcua
Thanks! I thought about that, but there might be multiple threads for that
URL, so I wanted to let the user know there might be multiple. Should I open
multiple tabs?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Can you open a single thread but give an index when there are multiple
threads?

~~~
marcua
That's probably the balanced approach. I'll try to do it if I get some free
time.

------
rgbrgb
sweet!

